
Do You Touch-Type? - bobm_db
I&#x27;ve been developing for many years, and recently started a new job where the keyboard layout seems &quot;off&quot;, prompting me to wonder - is it worth learning to touch-type?<p>I&#x27;m pretty fast with whatever it is I&#x27;m doing at the moment (using about 6 fingers), and I wonder if there is any performance or ergonomic benefit from touch-typing, especially since a lot of programming involves reaching for odd symbols and key combinations.<p>Would be interested in what others think!
======
rohan1024
When I first tried to learn to touch type it felt like with QWERTY most
frequently used keys are away from each other. I then started looking for
alternate keyboards and that's when I found that QWERTY was mostly implemented
for mechanical type writers to not get jammed.

I use Dvorak. Its just felt natural to use a keyboard which has frequently use
keys on the home row. I never learned touch typing on QWERTY. Switched the
layout on my system and the only way for me to type was to learn to touch
type. I would say you should learn touch typing and see benefits for yourself.
You can always change keyboard layout as per your needs. Besides you don't
need lights at night while typing :)

------
cimmanom
Programming involves more thinking than typing. If you’re hunting and pecking,
your speed will be limited by your typing speed. But there are shades of grey
between that and full-on touch typing, where you’ll still be largely limited
by your thoughts.

If you know the general location of every key on the keyboard with near muscle
memory and just have to look down to make sure you’re actually hitting the
right one, there are still some gains from touch typing properly, but returns
are diminishing.

As for ergonomics: with small hands, I personally find actual touch typing
requires a lot of reaching and stretching and causes me more RSI than moving
my hands more freely around the keyboard does. YMMV.

That said, using 6 fingers instead of 10 is probably slowing you down
somewhat. You may find it useful to take a touch typing course, which will
train you to use all fingers even if you don’t end up actually touch typing.

------
svennek
For me, the biggest two benefits are:

\- I can have my eyes wherever (not on the keys I hunt)

\- I don't spend any brain juice searching for the keys, their placement
(after a while) is pure muscle memory.

A while ago I had an injury that made me use one hand (and hence not touch
type), and I could feel the brain-effort hunting for the keys..

------
CyberFonic
I learnt to touch type on an IBM Selectric typewriter - just loved the sound
of the ball striking the paper. Although I have tried other keyboards, I find
QWERTY Ok.

I prefer to watch the screen when typing and never have to look down on the
keys. That alone ensures that I my fingers can keep up with my thinking speed.
I would think that one would get a sore neck from having to look down at the
keys and then up at the screen.

Personally I prefer desktop PC and a keyboard with Cherry mechanical key
switches. The tactile and acoustic feedback makes me think that I am typing
accurately.

------
ChrisRR
Nope. Touch typing doesn't lend itself to programming where you're constantly
hitting non-alphabetical characters and numbers and using keyboard shortcuts.
I wouldn't be able to keep my fingers on the home keys.

